# Should I upgrade Intenso to Infinito CV?



## DIV

My 2015 is just 1 year old and I've upgraded EVERYTHING on the bike and it's an awesome ride, however, I can't shake the fantasy of upgrading the frame to a same size, same color Infinito CV.:mad2:

I don't ride a lot (maybe 50 miles/wk), but when I do, I really enjoy it and I wonder if I would enjoy it even more with the smooth CV carbon frame.
is it a big enough difference to justify the $3500 frame bill?
i don't ride over cobblestones, but I might consider riding on gravel trails with 25+ tires.

Has anyone tried them both to make an apples to apples comparison??

Thanks


----------



## Mapei

I test rode a lot of bicycles before I bought my Infinito CV. It helps that I live in Los Angeles, where there seems to be a good bicycle store at every other corner. Anyway, I went to the nearby Bianchi outlet (which was within walking distance of my house) and tested out Intensos and Infinitos, both the CV version and the regular. All of them in my size, too. If they had another make or model that caught my eye, I rode that, too. 

Bottom line -- I liked the Infinito CV the most. It simply rode more softly. Significantly more softly. As for the Infinito geometry, it's a better match for my aging physique. For a while I was running 28's on it, but I had to deflate the tires whenever I removed the wheels. Partly because of this, I now run S-Works Gripton twenty-sixes. 

I gotta say, though, that maybe you could just live with your bicycle for a while. Get off the upgrade express train. Buy something else with all that cash rattling around in your pocket. How about a guitar?


----------



## rm -rf

DIV said:


> My 2015 is just 1 year old and I've *upgraded EVERYTHING *on the bike and it's an awesome ride, however, I can't shake the fantasy of upgrading the frame to a same size, same color Infinito CV.:mad2:
> 
> I don't ride a lot (maybe 50 miles/wk), but when I do, I really enjoy it and I wonder if I would *enjoy it even more* with the smooth CV carbon frame.
> is it a big enough difference to justify the $3500 frame bill?
> i don't ride over cobblestones, but I might consider* riding on gravel trails* with 25+ tires.
> 
> Has anyone *tried them both* to make an apples to apples comparison??
> 
> Thanks



"Should I upgrade Intenso to Infinito CV?"
Uh, no.

My Infinito is really nice, and I'm very happy I have it. But you are expecting too much out of that upgrade. Comparing it to a typical carbon road bike, the Infinito frame improvements are fairly subtle.

The frame is designed to mute road buzz, that high frequency vibration that you get on rough surfaced roads, like chip-seal (gravel over tar). It doesn't stop the vibrations, just lessens them. And it's not going to make as big a difference on a gravel road, which isn't road buzz.

You should get a smooth ride with 25c tires and the correct air pressure on your Intenso.


----------



## DIV

Thanks guys
really appreciate the feedback. and I don't ride on rough terrain on a regular basis. I'm not even sure what chip-sealed is, but I mostly ride on asphalt (regular paved roads) where there is a nice bike lane when possible.

what about weight savings? With my 57cm frame Chorus groupset and nearly all-carbon cockpit, I'm at 16.6lbs. Can I expect to drop 1lb? 2lbs?...by making the switch, hypothetically?


----------



## Mapei

DIV said:


> Thanks guys
> really appreciate the feedback. and I don't ride on rough terrain on a regular basis. I'm not even sure what chip-sealed is, but I mostly ride on asphalt (regular paved roads) where there is a nice bike lane when possible.
> 
> what about weight savings? With my 57cm frame Chorus groupset and nearly all-carbon cockpit, I'm at 16.6lbs. Can I expect to drop 1lb? 2lbs?...by making the switch, hypothetically?


I've got the Chorus groupset, too. I'm not entirely sure but I believe my 53cm Infinito weighs in at 16.4. Or is that 16.3? 16.2? Is the weight difference due to frame size, frame material or other componentry such as tires & pedals? The mystery of the seas... In any case, the change ain't going to give you a twelve pound ride. But I remain convinced that CV carbon is an unmistakable advancement in the state of the art.

News Flash! You got me to weigh my Bianchi again, with its now lighter saddle and tires. Who knows if the old Berkley scale is still reliable but it says my bicycle now weighs 14.5! Empty your wallet. Drown yourself in debt!


----------



## Volsung

I haven't ridden an Infinito, but I think you'll probably get a bigger comfort boost and more bang for your buck out of a flexier seatpost, bigger tires, and gel pads under your bar tape.

I just got some Vittoria G+ speeds in 28 and I'm liking them so far.


----------



## DIV

Ok, more good info...So now I'm officially on the fence...sounds like I would drop close to 2 lbs with the Infinito....that's pretty significant....and it would confirm with another poster mentioned about weight with his Infinito in a different thread (maybe the "Let's See Your Bianchi" one).
well, I'll have to ride one...

ok thanks.
ps- this argument is far from resolved....I invite continue discussion!

thanks


----------



## DIV

Ok, maybe it's the wine I'm drinking at the American Express Lounge at the airport, or perhaps the boredom, but I lit the match and sent an email to my guy at my local bike shop....I'm in trouble now!


----------



## GKSki

2 things Dan. I have to say if you do not know what chip sealed roads are you haven't ridden in the Pyrenees or New England for that matter. And...you probably do not require the frame upgrade.

Having said that, everything is relative and personal. I would take my SL Lite Reparto Corse back any day over my carbon Bianchi as far as performance goes.


----------



## threebikes

One place lists the Intenso frame at 1160 grams
Another lists the Infinito's frame at 960 gr + a sub 400 gr fork.


----------



## Bee-an-key

If you are only riding 50 miles a week it is a big waste of money. You will get stronger and faster by riding more, concentrate on legs, heart and head (experience) not having the best bike. Once you know you can't get more out of your body; no fat, all vein and thousand yard malnutrition stare, then worry about the bike. It is a tool to use and abuse and will not make you go significantly faster on the mileage you are doing. All the bikes at the tour weigh exactly the weight limit, the fastest climber has the best power to weight ratio in his body not his bike. Has the best VO2 max in his lungs, not air in his tires. Focus on mileage and time goals for the next two years and then reward yourself with an upgrade when you are ready for the next level. The easiest way to make your ride more comfortable is proper positioning, (bike fit). Tire width, air pressure are the cheapest ways to change the road feel that the countervail technology does. Saddle and seat post, bar tape and gloves can make a difference. Don't want to be a downer, but it is the rider, not the bike.


----------



## DIV

Thank you....all good points....I'm just one of those obsessive personalities who has an insatiable appetite for that "something better"...
ill have a week off after next week and I look forward to riding 100 miles and I have a feeling that my Intenso and I will become even closer friends.


----------



## vic bastige

Making yourself happy is a reason to go infinito as well. It's that sense of pride and joy over your ride that may make you go from 50 to 75 a week. Then from 75 to 100+. If it is not a financial stretch, I say from what I have read here of your thoughts just do it. I sure as heck love mine.


----------



## MMsRepBike

DIV said:


> My 2015 is just 1 year old and I've upgraded EVERYTHING on the bike and it's an awesome ride, however, I can't shake the fantasy of upgrading the frame to a same size, same color Infinito CV.:mad2:
> 
> I don't ride a lot (maybe 50 miles/wk), but when I do, I really enjoy it and I wonder if I would enjoy it even more with the smooth CV carbon frame.
> is it a big enough difference to justify the $3500 frame bill?
> i don't ride over cobblestones, but I might consider riding on gravel trails with 25+ tires.



Thank you for keeping the bike industry afloat.


----------



## DIV

vic bastige said:


> Making yourself happy is a reason to go infinite as well. It's that sense of pride and joy over your ride that may make you go from 50 to 75 a week. Then from 75 to 100+. If it is not a financial stretch, I say from what I have read here of your thoughts just do it. I sure a s heck love mine.


That's a solid vote for doing the upgrade!...congrats to you on yours...I can't quite tell for sure...is yours the 2015?
my LBS got back to me telling me that Bianchi is totally out of 2016 Celeste frames in my size.
Plus I was told that the 2016 matte finish is a bit harder to clean...

So I'm not even sure how I would even find one. 57 is my size and it's gotta be Celeste...I might just have to wait for the 2017's that come out in November...and who knows the new price. Seems like it might be cheaper to get a fully built Infinito and then switch the parts and then sell my Intenso with the Infinito components...hmmm...


----------



## DIV

At a weight savings of 2lbs over my Intenso with the same components, at what point would the bike more "twitchy" on a steep downhill for instance? I suppose that would be the only downside of a lighter bike, or am I off base here?


----------



## Volsung

The twitchiness should have more to do with geometry than weight.


----------



## vic bastige

DIV said:


> That's a solid vote for doing the upgrade!...congrats to you on yours...I can't quite tell for sure...is yours the 2015?
> my LBS got back to me telling me that Bianchi is totally out of 2016 Celeste frames in my size.
> Plus I was told that the 2016 matte finish is a bit harder to clean...
> 
> So I'm not even sure how I would even find one. 57 is my size and it's gotta be Celeste...I might just have to wait for the 2017's that come out in November...and who knows the new price. Seems like it might be cheaper to get a fully built Infinito and then switch the parts and then sell my Intenso with the Infinito components...hmmm...



Mine is a '15 Ulterga Di2 with Enve wheels. As was stated, nothing twitchy about handling on this bike as the geometry is more slack on any "endurance" bike. Planted and sure footed. Usually, the knock on Endurance frame geometry is less responsive handling as compared to race geometry. Truth told, unless you regularly push either style to it's limit, the differences are likely minimal at best.


----------



## DIV

good info, thank you. I test rode the Ultegra version of the Infinito CV this morning with the help of my LBS...








Compared to my Intenso, the ride was slightly smoother and it did seem quicker. However, I am certainly not the caliber of cyclist where I would notice anything very dramatic. This bike was set up very well, though I have to say and the Ultegra shifting was very precise...it *almost* made me regret switching my group to Campy. The uncut tall steering tube made it hard to make a direct comparison to my Intenso. 

My LBS says that the Infinito will no longer be offered in Celeste frame color next year.  
If that is true, then I would have to find a 2016 and I have one in my sites, but they would have to give me a better discount for me to commit. In the meantime, I've ordered a nice set of Carbon wheels for my Intenso.


----------



## Volsung

It's like you're copying my Chorus Intenso without ever seeing it. I just went from Hed Belgium rims to Light Bicycle 45mm carbon U shaped and reused the same White Industries hubs.

These new rims are a 28mm outer width so I had to adjust my brakes which required new tires. I upgraded 28c Vittoria Corsa somethings with latex tubes til the 28c tubeless are available.


----------



## DIV

For rims I went with Fulcrum Racing Zero Carbons.
I'm working on closing the deal on a 2016 Celeste Infinito CV frame...stay tuned...


----------



## DIV

One thing I'm noticing on the Infinito CV frame...the seatstays look quite a bit narrower than those of the Intenso and I wonder if that would exclude the ability to use 28cm tires if I ever want to ride on gravel trails...
does anyone have any info on this?


----------



## DIV

I almost pulled the trigger on the 2016 CV frameset, but a glitch in the bike shops online credit card system apparently bought me some time...a stay of execution for my money....maybe it was a sign because now, I'm having doubts...its just a lot of cash for What I think are subtle improvements
1) admittedly better looks especially with the matte Celeste paint: but maybe harder to keep clean??
2) softer ride
3) barely lighter (110 go according to the online full Bianchi catalog)
4) prestige factor: admittedly of some value to be sure...

but the downsides: 
1) I think the seatstays are tighter on the CV which might be problematic if I ever want to ride with 28's.
2) a good chunk of change as I want the 2016 version with the matte finish and the discounts aren't significant
3) having to have all the parts swapped over by my LBS
4) having to sell my Intenso frame for chump change...MAYBE $500?...
5) increased nervous factor of riding a pretty expensive frame
...hmmm....tough call indeed!

i need some help here!


----------



## GKSki

I think you need to look for a Bianchi reseller who would be happy to take your Intenso in trade as a slightly used model that may have some demand. Or else you need to sell the Intenso as a complete bike on CL or somewhere else. Otherwise, you're really going to end up paying the price of 2 bicycles to have the 1 you think you should have purchased in the first place.

That said, I think you are going to find the Infinito to be roughly the same ride that you have now. If you really want to ride something better and have the "wow" factor, you need to go with the new Oltre or Specialissima. Notice Bianchi is not putting further efforts into the Infinito line and their teams are not riding it.


----------



## DIV

Very good points indeed....thanks...I think the tide is turning toward keeping my Intenso.


----------



## GKSki

At the least, you owe it to yourself to test ride the Oltre XR4 or XR2 or the Specialissima. There still could be some Sempre Pros around. Otherwise, you may buy the Infinito and find yourself lusting for the Oltre XR4 when it is more available. I'm guessing the difference between riding an Infinito and an Oltre XR4 would be like driving a Porsche or a Cadillac.


----------



## rm -rf

DIV said:


> One thing I'm noticing on the Infinito CV frame...the seatstays look quite a bit narrower than those of the Intenso and I wonder if that would exclude the ability to use 28cm tires if I ever want to ride on gravel trails...
> does anyone have any info on this?


My Infinito has Hed wheels with wide rims, so my (23c) tires measure 27mm wide. There's lots of room to spare. 28c will fit.

But, I'd want wider tires if I rode regularly on gravel roads. At least 32c, and wider is better. But too big to fit on an Infinito.


----------



## DIV

That settles it....I'm keeping the Intenso AND my money!...at least for a while. I love the idea of a more relaxed geometry of the Bianchi Endurance class of bikes so I'm kind of leaning towards staying in that class...It'll be interesting to see if Bianchi keeps that sub-class of bicycles alive in the coming years.


----------



## rm -rf

Yeah, wait a while longer.

My Infinito has Di2, and I really like it. I shift all the time on my local rolling hills, and the Di2 is effortless.

I see Colorado Cyclist has full Ultegra groupsets at $730, and full Di2 Ultegra at $1500, so the price difference is getting lower.

Eventually, the Bianchi Di2 bikes will be affordable.


----------



## vic bastige

GKSki said:


> I think you need to look for a Bianchi reseller who would be happy to take your Intenso in trade as a slightly used model that may have some demand. Or else you need to sell the Intenso as a complete bike on CL or somewhere else. Otherwise, you're really going to end up paying the price of 2 bicycles to have the 1 you think you should have purchased in the first place.
> 
> That said, I think you are going to find the Infinito to be roughly the same ride that you have now. If you really want to ride something better and have the "wow" factor, you need to go with the new Oltre or Specialissima. Notice Bianchi is not putting further efforts into the Infinito line and their teams are not riding it.


If you are choosing between the Oltre, Specialissima and Infinito, you're missing the point. It'd like saying you are thinking of a new car and someone suggests you pick a sports car, SUV or a pick-up. Each of these models are oriented for a (somewhat) specific use. The Oltre is a true race geometry and ride. Shorter chain stays and steeper steering angle for quicker handling. The CV has a noticeably slacker geometry and longer chain stay. Specialissima (from what I've read) seems to be B's focus on a super-light climber with good all-around capabilty but also has a more aggressive geometry than the Infinito. 

Finally, I find with bikes at this level you should choose what makes your heart go pitter-patter and **try** not to take internet forum advice too seriously. Including mine.


----------



## DIV

"If you are choosing between the Oltre, Specialissima and Infinito, you're missing the point...."

I'm certainly not...I wasn't the one who mentioned the other models...
I definitely want to stick with the endurance geometry.
I took the Intenso out on a 50 mile ride today and it performed very well...excellent in fact!!
I'm certainly sticking with it, as a matter of fact, it would have been a big mistake to switch to the Infinito CV. YES, it's a better frame, but the value (i.e. bang for the buck) is so much higher on the Intenso...I think a better wheel set would complete the package...I'm thinking Bora One 35's.


----------



## GKSki

vic bastige said:


> If you are choosing between the Oltre, Specialissima and Infinito, you're missing the point. It'd like saying you are thinking of a new car and someone suggests you pick a sports car, SUV or a pick-up. Each of these models are oriented for a (somewhat) specific use. The Oltre is a true race geometry and ride. Shorter chain stays and steeper steering angle for quicker handling. The CV has a noticeably slacker geometry and longer chain stay. Specialissima (from what I've read) seems to be B's focus on a super-light climber with good all-around capabilty but also has a more aggressive geometry than the Infinito.
> 
> Finally, I find with bikes at this level you should choose what makes your heart go pitter-patter and **try** not to take internet forum advice too seriously. Including mine.


Actually Vic, I think you are making my point. Yes the bicycles are very different and serve different purposes. But how do you know which one is of most interest to you unless you ride it and consider whether you really want the "sports car, SUV or a pick-up"

How many of us here really push the particular genre of bicycle to the limits for which it is designed? I.e., someone riding a brisk 40 miler daily may have more fun riding the top end Oltre racing bicycle than the endurance racing bicycle which is certainly designed for far more than 40 miles and rougher roads, or the Specialissima designed mainly for climbing and more importantly non-twitchy, sketchy descending.


----------



## vic bastige

I know that if I want an endurance bike experience I don't have to test ride a race oriented model. I try a bunch of endurance models. If I don't know which one I really need (want) I ride what I have until I do. YMMV.


----------



## Mapei

I try not to think of my bicycle as a tool or a means to an end. I do it purely because I love to do it and love looking at the things. If I end up in better shape or if I get someplace I need to go, so much the better. 

In other words, in my opinion -- ride what ya' like! Don't over-think it.


----------



## DIV

Here are the reasons (not _necessary_ in order of importance) I decided NOT to upgrade from my 2015 Intenso to the 2016 Infinito CV frameset: 
1) the $3500 price tag isn't justified in my humble opinion, and remember, I did test ride it.
2) I believe the matte finish is higher maintenance for keeping clean
3) Having to get my LBS to transfer all the parts over to the new frame
4) I like the name "Intenso" better than "Infinite CV"
5) I'm not excited about selling my Intenso frame for "peanuts"
6) I like that there are far fewer Campy Chorus-equipped Intensos whereas Chorus-equipped Infinito's are pretty common.
7) My Intenso and I have great history together. I know it's not much, but it's been a wonderful first 1200 miles.
8) I would feel a bit uncomfortable about having that much money invested in a bicycle considering my level of casual riding. 
9) According to the online catalog, there's approximately only 110g difference in weight of the 2 frames and for $3500 I would expect significant weight savings.
10) I think the seat stays are narrower on the Infinito making 28mm tires questionable (largely speculation on my part based on photos)
11) I like the "Intenso" name graphics better than those of the Infinito...for example "Intenso" on the bottom of the downtube.
12) I get the feeling that the Infinite CV's days are numbered and Bianchi will be releasing another endurance model to replace it.--that's when I might upgrade...MAYBE.

For now, i looking forward to completing my Intenso with carbon wheels.


----------



## DIV

rm -rf said:


> Yeah, wait a while longer.
> 
> My Infinito has Di2, and I really like it. I shift all the time on my local rolling hills, and the Di2 is effortless.
> 
> I see Colorado Cyclist has full Ultegra groupsets at $730, and full Di2 Ultegra at $1500, so the price difference is getting lower.
> 
> Eventually, the Bianchi Di2 bikes will be affordable.


...or I might enjoy Campy EPS....


----------



## kbwh

DIV said:


> For now, i looking forward to completing my Intenso with carbon wheels.


Ever done a proper bike fit? Because that's a real upgrade.

--

As for geometries:
Intenso and Infinito have the relatively new Bianchi endurance geo. Slacker angles, longer stays and head tube than:
Sempre, Specialissima and Oltre have the same classic Bianchi race geo, unchanged from the 1990s at least.


----------



## DIV

kbwh said:


> Ever done a proper bike fit? Because that's a real upgrade.
> 
> --
> 
> As for geometries:
> Intenso and Infinito have the relatively new Bianchi endurance geo. Slacker angles, longer stays and head tube than:
> Sempre, Specialissima and Oltre have the same classic Bianchi race geo, unchanged from the 1990s at least.


Yes indeed!...I've been working with an expert fitter at my LBS where I bought the Intenso. Part of the package was a 30+ min session with him. And we've had multiple fitting sessions since then as I've gotten used to riding the bike and also as I've exchanged components (cockpit etc.).

So fitting wise, I'm good. But yes, I cannot recommend that more to anyway new to cycling or getting a bike with new geometry.


----------



## DIV

OK update: I flip-flopped and decided to go for the Infinito CV afterall when I got a great price from an online source. The 2016 frameset is enroute to me. 
Now, here's the problem I need some help with. When I wanted to set an appointment for having my components swapped from my Intenso to the new frame, the head mechanic at my LBS told me that their store policy is not to build any bikes purchased online especially if it's a brand they sell since it becomes an issue of not being able to provide the same level of warranty coverage..
I get that I can't be expected to have warranty coverage, but to deny the service that I would be willing to pay full price for is a bit ridiculous. I'm drafting an email to my contact person there to see if we can somehow resolve this issue before I take my business elsewhere.
Has anyone else had this kind of issue come up?


----------



## MMsRepBike

You might want to take your business elsewhere. I wouldn't be too happy either if I were them and you'd be better off having some other place build the bike.


----------



## DIV

MMsRepBike said:


> You might want to take your business elsewhere. I wouldn't be too happy either if I were them and you'd be better off having some other place build the bike.


...yeah, I was thinking the same thing...maybe getting a fresh start at another LBS (there are 2 that are much closer to me) would be a good thing. The only reason I went to this place is that they are my closest Bianchi dealer. I still will reach out with a well written email so that at least I don't leave with ill feelings....
thanks


----------



## vic bastige

DIV said:


> ...yeah, I was thinking the same thing...maybe getting a fresh start at another LBS (there are 2 that are much closer to me) would be a good thing. The only reason I went to this place is that they are my closest Bianchi dealer. I still will reach out with a well written email so that at least I don't leave with ill feelings....
> thanks


Did you at least give them the opportunity to match the online price?

Either way, their store, their policy. I'd just take it on down the road.


----------



## DIV

vic bastige said:


> Did you at least give them the opportunity to match the online price?
> 
> Either way, their store, their policy. I'd just take it on down the road.


thanks for posting....yes, I tried them first and they told me that Bianchi's supply of Celeste Infinito frames are all sold out and that's the furthest they would go for me, and I'm partial to Celeste. So far no answer on my "olive branch" email, so I guess I'll be heading down the road indeed...


----------



## DIV

The new frame is here and I was able to get another LBS to agree to do the frame swap....they seemed totally cool with it. I plan on making them my go to LBS and I will even buy a store jersey to advertise their shop. I've got the service appointment scheduled on the 31st.


----------



## GKSki

At least they smartened up and put the head badge in the right place


----------



## DIV

GKSki said:


> At least they smartened up and put the head badge in the right place


...Correct! Looks much better...more balanced...


----------



## DIV

Should I remove the sticker for the previous bike shop before I take the bike in to the new shop?


----------



## Mapei

Yeah, I like the new location of the head tube badge, but is it now nothing more than a decal? Harrumph! In any case, an extremely handsome frame.


----------



## DIV

Mapei said:


> Yeah, I like the new location of the head tube badge, but is it now nothing more than a decal? Harrumph! In any case, an extremely handsome frame.


It's an embossed metal sticker.

but about my question about LBS sticker on my donor bike? I should probably remove it, right? Plus when I sell the frame, it'll be better to have it off...


----------



## GKSki

Yes. That's a lousy place for it anyways. Most shops at least do their advertising behind the seat tube down by the BB cluster. The head tube badges are the same, are they not?


----------



## DIV

GKSki said:


> The head tube badges are the same, are they not?


Yes, same badge, just mounted in the center of the head tube....sorry for the lousy photo...


----------



## DIV

Finally! There was a delay because the new Infinito frame takes a press-fit BB and my Intenso had a threaded BB, so ordering that added a few more days, but now we're all set! 

























I reset my computer's odometer and went for the maiden voyage.
Here are my INITIAL observations (in other words, stay tuned for more...)
1) As per the catalogue specs, the Infinito CV frames is not much lighter than the Intenso (0.4lbs lighter).
2) The ride was slightly smoother, but somehow it was also more lively...I'm not sure if it's psychological, but I found myself sprinting more and hills were a bit easier (and it's been almost 2 weeks since I've ridden). It's likely that the CV carbon lends itself to more efficient energy transfer.
3) exactly the same geometry so ride position was the same
4) The biggest difference for me was the peace of mind/smile factor. Almost right after buying my Intenso a year ago, I felt a strange kinship with Infinito CV and knew it was the one I should've bought. Now my cycling cosmos has been corrected. 
5) I really love the looks of the new frame: the triangular downtube looks very cool and I prefer the more simplified graphics, not to mention the matte finish....perfect!

I'll post more observations as I ride it more.
I've already posted my Intenso frame on Craigslist as well as here at the Classifieds.

Thanks for following my journey.


----------



## vic bastige

Allright! I'd love to see the matte in person; your frame looks better to my eye than mine as there is less black mixed in (fork and bottom of the downtube). I just did a 45 mile jaunt on my CV this morning and it made me smile as well...enjoy yours!


----------



## Mapei

Fabulous bike. Now hit those cobbles!


----------



## kbwh

...and the dirt/gravel. Here's what it looks like round here once a year:









© ZUPERDEHLIE // Kåre Dehlie Thorstad


----------



## DIV

Excellent!...thanks for the inspiration, guys.
speaking of rough roads, my headset started coming loose after the first few miles so I swung by my bike shop on the way home and they retightened it. They did suggest a different compression cap if it loosens again and I agree...that FSA compression cap is not the best design and my Intenso had the same issue...it loosened up after it was rebuilt with Campy parts and there's also that notorious rattling.
has anyone change theirs?


----------



## vic bastige

I have had the same issue with my headset. I have had to tighten it several times shortly after purchase of the bike. The last time I went a little tighter than I normally do and it has not loosened up in a couple thousand miles since.


----------



## vic bastige

One more thing: in addition to the lack of black on the inside of the fork and on the bottom of the downtime, I noticed yours also does not have "Bianchi" painted in those areas as well. I now feel your frame looks way, WAY better than mine/older frames!


----------



## GKSki

The compression plug only pre-loads the headset. If the pre-load setting is correct when the stem bolts are torqued to spec, the headset will not loosen barring a bearing or cup failure.


----------



## DIV

vic bastige said:


> One more thing: in addition to the lack of black on the inside of the fork and on the bottom of the downtime, I noticed yours also does not have "Bianchi" painted in those areas as well. I now feel your frame looks way, WAY better than mine/older frames!


Whoa, let's not say "better", but how about "different":thumbsup:
I was kind of torn about that. I love how there's more Celeste but I do Like the white on black script on the bottom side of the down tube of your frame. My Intenso had the model on the top of the top tube:








as well as on the underside of the down tube:


----------



## DIV

GKSki said:


> The compression plug only pre-loads the headset. If the pre-load setting is correct when the stem bolts are torqued to spec, the headset will not loosen barring a bearing or cup failure.


Good info....thanks


----------



## DIV

kbwh said:


> ...and the dirt/gravel. Here's what it looks like round here once a year:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> © ZUPERDEHLIE // Kåre Dehlie Thorstad


for this type of terrain, would you recommend 28mm tires or would I need 32's? As discussed before the Infinito CV is compatible with 28's, but 32's are pushing it.


----------



## Mapei

DIV said:


> for this type of terrain, would you recommend 28mm tires or would I need 32's? As discussed before the Infinito CV is compatible with 28's, but 32's are pushing it.


I had Grand Bois 28s on my Campy Chorus Infinito CV for a while, but it bugged me that I had to deflate the rear tire before removing the wheel. Part of the problem was getting the tire through the brake pads, but the real problem was that the hub to bottom bracket distance was just too short to ooch the wheel out. I now have Specialized Gripton 26s. No more problems, at least on that front. As for the Hutchinson 25s that came with the bicycle, they just rode a bit harsh.


----------



## kbwh

I mainly use 28 mm tyres on our graveldirt roads, DIV, 25 mm are also ok for the purpose, but 23s are too narrow. I'm 70 kg. The Hutchinson Sector 28 clears the brake pads and sneaks by the bottom bracket, but I don't think they quite meet the ERTRO standard for clearance on my Sempre Pro.


----------



## DIV

kbwh said:


> I mainly use 28 mm tyres on our graveldirt roads, DIV, 25 mm are also ok for the purpose, but 23s are too narrow. I'm 70 kg. The Hutchinson Sector 28 clears the brake pads and sneaks by the bottom bracket, but I don't think they quite meet the ERTRO standard for clearance on my Sempre Pro.


Thanks guys...I've got 25mm GT4000 S2's and I did ok on a gravel road for about a Few miles, but my confidence level wasn't very high....I felt like I was close to skidding.


----------



## kbwh

Oh, you'll get used to sliding about a bit. Ride more gravel.


----------



## DIV

kbwh said:


> Oh, you'll get used to sliding about a bit. Ride more gravel.



OK, will do!


----------



## DIV

...I'll just have to purchase a set of 28 tires first...


----------



## DIV

yup, I was afraid of this...the matte finish is not as easy to clean as the gloss coat.
It literally takes firm rubbing with some alcohol or I might try some kind of spray-on cleaner. But I don't want to ruin the matte finish, so maybe something like household vinegar....Any suggestions?


----------



## kbwh

DIV said:


> ...I'll just have to purchase a set of 28 tires first...


Those 25s you have must measure 27 or so. That should do. Bring the calipers out.


----------

